# SS PICTURES



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm no photographer, and I know we get comfy in the shop, especially in winter (get ready gang) but TAKE THOSE SHOOTERS OUTSIDE to take pictures of them. Out of direct sunlight, and get right on top of that thing to snap your shots. Most phones are perfectly capable with a clean lense and good light to take a sweet pick of your new baby.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I hear ya man.  Here ya go.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/38389-a-rayshot-style-classic/?p=470323


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...I like "eggy's" pics; he always chooses a fittingly lush foliar backdrop for his slingshot photography...


----------

